

Map of Silicon Alley's Early-Stage Tech Investor Ecosystem  - davidblerner
http://www.davidblerner.com/david_b_lerner/2010/06/map-of-silicon-alleys-earlystage-tech-venture-ecosystem.html
In that I am a heavy user of mapping software and think programs like MindNode are excellent visual aids, I decided to put together a first draft of the early-stage tech investor ecosystem here in Silicon Alley as a resource for entrepreneurs. As this is a first stab, I would ask your help in the comment section of this post letting me know about any early-stage investors I have left out and/or about any corrections of errors you come across on this map.
======
ojbyrne
I'd love to see one for Silicon Valley just for comparison.

